# Looking at tires soon need input (diesel)



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Going to be ordering tires in the next few months and want everyone opinion i currently have the goodyear assurance fuel max tire (62,000) on them i had no issues with them rotated every oil change (10k) 


The tire thats interests me is 

ContinentalÂ*TrueContact


its continental truecontact


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When we (eventually) get new tires, more than likely they'll be Fuel Maxes again. Unless something else comes out which is proven to do better on fuel.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I have the Continental PureContacts on my Cruze for summer tires, and they are superb. They have great traction and wear like iron. Continental seems to have really good quality control. I also have the Continental Winter contacts for the snow and I love them just as much.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been running the Kumho Ecsta PA31 tires on my Diesel for almost 30,000 miles now. I was very disappointed with the OEM Goodyears as far as wet/ice/snow performance, even though they did ride quietly and smoothly. My Kumhos still have upwards of 70% of their tread remaining after 30k, and their traction and handling are excellent in all circumstances. You feel the road a little more than with the Goodyears, but I prefer that anyway. The PA31 isn't technically Low Rolling Resistance, but in the Tire Rack testing, it actually tested more fuel efficient than some of the certified LRR tires, so that seems to be a non-issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I've been running the Kumho Ecsta PA31 tires on my Diesel for almost 30,000 miles now. I was very disappointed with the OEM Goodyears as far as wet/ice/snow performance, even though they did ride quietly and smoothly. My Kumhos still have upwards of 70% of their tread remaining after 30k, and their traction and handling are excellent in all circumstances. You feel the road a little more than with the Goodyears, but I prefer that anyway. The PA31 isn't technically Low Rolling Resistance, but in the Tire Rack testing, it actually tested more fuel efficient than some of the certified LRR tires, so that seems to be a non-issue.


soo....

impact on your mpg?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> soo....
> 
> impact on your mpg?


I didn't see any difference related to the tires. The 30k or so with the Goodyears and the first 20k on the Kumhos was pretty much equal. The last 5k or so, my mileage has completely tanked, because I've moved to a more populated area and my average speeds have dropped from the high 40s to the mid 20s. So, not the tires' fault.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

10-4


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm looking for a 3 season Tire so that's a moot issue with me


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> I'm looking for a 3 season Tire so that's a moot issue with me


Hence why we'll likely be staying with the Fuel Maxes. We have XI3s for the winter.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Did you ever get new tires for your car? I'm looking myself, and I'm particularly interested in the Continental TrueContact as well. They have excellent ratings all around on TireRack and are a great price, but when I inquired about them at Discount Tire, the guy I talked to discouraged me since they are only T rated and might feel less nimble. However, TireRack does give the TrueContact pretty solid ratings for handling.

He said GM recommends at least an H rated tire for the diesel Cruze, so he suggested the Conti PureContact with EcoPlus. While this appears to also be a great tire, it doesn't have quite as good of ratings for wet traction or noise, so I'm still intrigued by the TrueContact.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

personally i will swap to 1 inch taller rims so that tire selection vastly increases. for the small boost of efficiency the eco tires are not worth it to me. to save 200$ a year im giving up fun tires with better grip all around. at loest a ultra high performance all season no longer eco


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> personally i will swap to 1 inch taller rims so that tire selection vastly increases. for the small boost of efficiency the eco tires are not worth it to me. to save 200$ a year im giving up fun tires with better grip all around. at loest a ultra high performance all season no longer eco


I have 18 X 8 rims on my Holden CTD and the Bridgestone 235/45 tyres ride and handle better than the original Continental 17 X 7 with 225/50. I got the wheels off a 1.6T which uses the same stud pattern and brakes.


----------



## aestheticjuan (Sep 6, 2016)

Bf Goodrich G-force comp 2 a/s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

